# المتطلبات القانونية و التشريعات والاكواد المصرية التي تخضع لها الشركات الصناعية



## محمد البنان (3 يوليو 2009)

ارجو التكرم والمساعدة في حصر المتطلبات القانونية والاكواد المصرية التي تخضع لها الشركات الصناعية وان امكن نسخ من هذه القوانين كي اتمكن من حصرها,لانه يوجد الكثير من الشركات التي تطبق ohsas18001
تحتاج الي معرفة القوانين والتشريعات التى تخضع لها ومتابعه التحديثات التي تتم عليها.


----------



## اسامةعباس (3 يوليو 2009)

لابد من الرجوع لأحد المتخصصين القانونين بالمنشأة التي تعمل بها ليعرض عليك القوانين والتشريعات التي تخضع لها المنشأة وتختار منها ما يتعلق بنشاط السلامة والصحة المهنية.
وبالنسبة لمتابعة التعديلات والقوانين الجديدة التي تصدر يجب الاشتراك بالجريدة الرسمية للقرارات الجمهورية والقوانين العامة الجديدة والوقائع الرسمية لقرارات الوزراء والمسئولين بالدولة 
وبالنسبة للاكواد يمكن الحصول عليها من هيئة التوحيد القياسي (المواصفات والجودة) شارع تدريب المدربين بالاميرية القاهرة.
الاكواد المتعلقة بالسلامة في المباني والمنشآت الصناعية - المركز القومي لبحوث البناء والاسكان بالدقي 
ولشراء نسخ مفصلة من القوانين والتشريعات يتم الرجوع الي منفذ بيع المطابع الاميرية بميدان الأاوبرا بالعتية القاهرة.
خالص تحياتي...


----------



## mnci (3 يوليو 2009)

شكرا مهندس اسامة عباس


----------



## محمد البنان (3 يوليو 2009)

الف شكر مهندس اسامة.. ولكني كنت احتاج الى نسخه soft copy من هذه القوانين ان وجد وانا عندي نسخة من قانون العمل الباب الخامس والسادس واحاول ان ارفعها علي الموقع ليستفيد منها الجميع
وكنت اقترح ان نقوم بوضع كل القوانين والتشريعات الخاصة بالدول العربيه كل دوله على حدا و ذلك للوصول الى اقصي استفادة


----------



## محمد البنان (4 يوليو 2009)

*قانون العمل المصري الباب الخامس والسادس*

هذا هو قانون العمل المصري الباب الخامس والسادس الخاص بالسلامة والصحة المهنية وسوف اقوم برفع كل القوانين والاكواد التي سوف احصل عليها وارجو المشاركة 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/17233517/10123cbd/sharing.html


----------



## مسئول السلامة (4 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جدا على الافادة بس هذا السؤال خاص بالمهندس اسامة مدنى انا بعمل مسئول سلامة فى شركة سلامة بدبى منذ اربع سنوات وبسأل هل من الممكن ان احضر دبلومة دراسية لمدة عام او عامين عن السيفتى وايه اسم الدبلومة وفين فى مصر وسعرها


----------



## medhat56 (4 يوليو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## اسامةعباس (6 يوليو 2009)

مسئول السلامة قال:


> شكرا جدا على الافادة بس هذا السؤال خاص بالمهندس اسامة مدنى انا بعمل مسئول سلامة فى شركة سلامة بدبى منذ اربع سنوات وبسأل هل من الممكن ان احضر دبلومة دراسية لمدة عام او عامين عن السيفتى وايه اسم الدبلومة وفين فى مصر وسعرها


الاخ الفاضل...
لا يوجد بمصر دبلوم دراسات عليا من الجامعات المصرية في تخصص الامن الصناعي عدا الدبلوم الذي يقدمه معهد التبن للدراسات المعدنية بحلوان ومعترف به من المجلس الاعلي للجامعات وليس لدي علم عن مستوى الدراسة أو مدى الاستفادة العلمية وفي الغالب الاشتراك بالدبلومة من خلال جهة العمل التابعة للدولة.
والموجود فعليا بمصر هو دبلومات معهد الدراسات البيئة بجامعة عين شمس في تخصصات البيئة فقط.
كما يوجد دبلومات الصحة العامة من الجامعات المصرية بكليات الطب للحاصلين علي بكالوريوس الطب والجراحة .
ويوجد بجامعة القاهرة دبلوم هندسة المخاطر Risk Engineering ويشترط للالتحاق به الحصول علي بكالوريوس الهندسة من احد الجامعات المصرية أو العالمية المعترف بها .
أما بالنسية للرسوم في كل ماسبق لا تتجاوز 3000 جنيه مصري لانها مدعمة من الجامعات والمعاهد .
البديل هو الالتحاق بالدبلومات العالمية مثل Nebosh Diploma وتكلتفتها تتراوح بين 9000 إلي 12000 دولار أمريكي ويتم تدريسها بالقاهرة بشكل مضغوط علي ثمانية أسابيع تدريبية موزعة علي مدار عام كامل ويتم تنفيذها من خلال مركز تدريب عالمية لها ممثلين بمصر مثل CHSS و TWI ومركز الخليج.


----------



## يوسف 2000008 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

اخى الكريم 
الرابط لا يعمل
ومشكور على كل شيئ


----------

